# is Michael Page the real deal?



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

What are people's thoughts on MVP? Once again he showboated his way to any easy TKO WIN but do people think he can keep doing this against the higher ups in the Bellator WW division or will he get taken apart?

I genuinely don't know what to think!!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Wait and find out! Give him a strong wrestler or a stronge striker and see how he handles them. He'll probably keep beating people in Bellator for a while yet. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

As soon as he fights a good striker with experience he'll get knocked out spectacularly.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

He's fought trash upon trash, a good grappler or a good striker or heaven forbid both destroys him. He's like jimi manuwa but nowhere near as good or talented.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hard to say when he faces guy's that gas in the 1st round.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a feeling his kryptonite will end being a good striker rather than a grappler, he's been on the floor and won by submission twice (both times takedowns were initiated by opponent), plus he's good at getting back up, even the Bellator 120 fight he was clinched up alot and wasn't taken down or controlled very much at all.

A good striker with experience won't be phased by his weird stance, will find his chin and it will look pretty spectacular.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So MVP is getting dissed for fighting low level fights.....at 6-0?

Ricky Rainey was 8-2, 1-0 in Bellator, with 5 KO wins. That's a decent fight to set up, and because MVP made it a joke, Rainey is now "trash"?

He's moving up correctly. He has very little experience in MMA so he's learning it as he goes. He's facing similar record opponents along the way too.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So MVP is getting dissed for fighting low level fights.....at 6-0?
> 
> Ricky Rainey was 8-2, 1-0 in Bellator, with 5 KO wins. That's a decent fight to set up, and because MVP made it a joke, Rainey is now "trash"?
> 
> He's moving up correctly. He has very little experience in MMA so he's learning it as he goes. He's facing similar record opponents along the way too.


For the record I don't think he's trash, he'll have a good career though I do fear once he gets "found out" any top fighters will have a blue-print.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> For the record I don't think he's trash, he'll have a good career though I do fear once he gets "found out" any top fighters will have a blue-print.


I wasn't replying to you. I'm pretty much of the same persuasion.

You have to think that MVP's entire gym is grappling, knowing that's the area he's considered weakest. If he keeps his currently style though, he IS facing an amazing KO loss along the lines.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

MVP is a great talent but I don't appreciate the whole showboating BS that he brings with it. I end up hoping he gets KO'd.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

AlanS said:


> MVP is a great talent but I don't appreciate the whole showboating BS that he brings with it. I end up hoping he gets KO'd.



Ahhh i love what he does, honestly, its the only reason i have taken any notice of him.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Ahhh i love what he does, honestly, its the only reason i have taken any notice of him.


This. MMA would be alot more boring without characters like him. Very honest and humble interview at the end too. Liked it. He said himself he's very new to the sport and still learning so he wants to take his time and get good before fighting anyone decent. I agree.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The thing is, in doing that video I made ages ago, MVP doesnt just showboat. Sure, against Ricky he did a bit, but the hands being low and arm movements and shit is more so his "fighting style". He's done it in every single clip you can find from him, kickboxing and MMA. So I don't think he's always just being a cnt. He was against Ricky though.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

He's as real a Conor McGreggor currently is.

It's time for him to get in the BFC WW tourney and step up his competition. If he won his way to a title fight with Lima, that would be very interesting and marketable.

His whole ego and showboating thing definitely makes me wanna see him get wrecked bad by somebody.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> He's as real a Conor McGreggor currently is


Get the **** of here. Conor McGregor has beaten Marcus Brimage and Max Holloway, two guys that are LEAGUES above anyone that Page has beaten. Michael Page is a prospect no doubt, but his competition has been awful so far, and to compare him to McGregor is laughable. McGregor, a 2 division champion in a decent organisation, and unbeaten in the UFC, is significantly more impressive than beating Ricky Rainey, Ramdan Mohamed, or any of the other 4 unknowns he's beaten.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I feel so successful that my inaugural 3 enters into Team CB, McGregor and Page, are getting argued over, while Rustam Khabilov is taking on Bendo.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I said it in another thread but its more appropriate here.



Spite said:


> MVP reminds me so much a Price Naseem Hamed.
> 
> Everyone thought Naz would get get his arse handed to him with his show boating style but it never happened.
> 
> Sure he lost on points to the legend that is Barrera, but by that point Naz had more or less lost interest in boxing.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


>


Of course these days Naz is thinking about coming back at heavyweight :thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Whenever I see Naz now I'm thinking "Yeah I'll have a battered sausage, bag of chips and two pickles please".


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Whenever I see Naz now I'm thinking "Yeah I'll have a battered sausage, bag of chips and two pickles please".


Don't forget the deep fried mars bar!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Do chippy's sell them?

Ireland doesn't sell pickles in chip shops. I HATE Ireland!


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Danm2501 said:


> Get the **** of here. Conor McGregor has beaten Marcus Brimage and Max Holloway, two guys that are LEAGUES above anyone that Page has beaten. Michael Page is a prospect no doubt, but his competition has been awful so far, and to compare him to McGregor is laughable. McGregor, a 2 division champion in a decent organisation, and unbeaten in the UFC, is significantly more impressive than beating Ricky Rainey, Ramdan Mohamed, or any of the other 4 unknowns he's beaten.


He's a little time and a few fights, minus the losses, from being identical. He's got 7 wins by stoppage using unique stuff on the feet, like almost all of McGregors opponents until that point, except when Mcgregor was tapping out of course. Just like McGregor the opponents were far from impressive, guys who have still never won a fight level but make great highlight fodder. Conors titles were won not by beating the champions, they were Vacant and Buckinger was the only good decent challenger. He and Holloway are it, not Brimmage, and are not exactly a extremely higher measuring stick. It's why most people who are not Mcgregors #1 fan don;t think he's tested and don't overrate him, similar to how this guy is looking with hype not being fully backed by what is thus far shown. Conor's a little further along, but they are not far off.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

McGregor Vs MVP at lightweight anyone?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

MVP Vs Wonderboy would be a fun fight


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> He's a little time and a few fights, minus the losses, from being identical. He's got 7 wins by stoppage using unique stuff on the feet, like almost all of McGregors opponents until that point, except when Mcgregor was tapping out of course. Just like McGregor the opponents were far from impressive, guys who have still never won a fight level but make great highlight fodder. Conors titles were won not by beating the champions, they were Vacant and Buckinger was the only good decent challenger. He and Holloway are it, not Brimmage, and are not exactly a extremely higher measuring stick. It's why most people who are not Mcgregors #1 fan don;t think he's tested and don't overrate him, similar to how this guy is looking with hype not being fully backed by what is thus far shown. Conor's a little further along, but they are not far off.


This.

The difference in quality between Holloway, Brimage and Rainey is negligible. If you look passed the hype they're pretty similar (MVP and McGregor), though from watching their styles I'd say MVP is begging to be KO'd whereas Conor looks good defensively.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> So MVP is getting dissed for fighting low level fights.....at 6-0?
> 
> Ricky Rainey was 8-2, 1-0 in Bellator, with 5 KO wins. That's a decent fight to set up, and because MVP made it a joke, Rainey is now "trash"?
> 
> He's moving up correctly. He has very little experience in MMA so he's learning it as he goes. He's facing similar record opponents along the way too.


Had this fight been Pages UFC debut he'd be the next big thing!

Johnny Hendricks better watch out! (sarcasm)


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

gazh said:


> This.
> 
> The difference in quality between Holloway, Brimage and Rainey is negligible. If you look passed the hype they're pretty similar (MVP and McGregor), though from watching their styles I'd say MVP is begging to be KO'd whereas Conor looks good defensively.


Really? Rainey's never beaten anyone. Holloway, since the Conor fight has beaten up Andre Fili, who's immensely talented, and has a win over Leonard Garcia, who might be a bit wild, but is MUCH better than Rainey. As for Brimage, Conor made him look incredibly average, but he has solid wins over Jimy Hettes, Maximo Blanco, and Kyle Bradley. 3 guys WAY better than Ricky Rainey. McGregor might have the UFC hype machine working in overdrive, but to compare his record to Michael Page's record is laughable to say the least. 

I rate Page incredibly highly, think he has a massive future, but one major reason he doesn't have a major hype machine behind him is due to his awful level of competition so far. He's being built up like a Boxer. He's being fed cans to help build up his record. Until he fights anyone remotely decent, with good wrestling, I can't believe the hype.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Really? Rainey's never beaten anyone. Holloway, since the Conor fight has beaten up Andre Fili, who's immensely talented, and has a win over Leonard Garcia, who might be a bit wild, but is MUCH better than Rainey. As for Brimage, Conor made him look incredibly average, but he has solid wins over Jimy Hettes, Maximo Blanco, and Kyle Bradley. 3 guys WAY better than Ricky Rainey. McGregor might have the UFC hype machine working in overdrive, but to compare his record to Michael Page's record is laughable to say the least.
> 
> I rate Page incredibly highly, think he has a massive future, but one major reason he doesn't have a major hype machine behind him is due to his awful level of competition so far. He's being built up like a Boxer. He's being fed cans to help build up his record. Until he fights anyone remotely decent, with good wrestling, I can't believe the hype.


I think you're not able to look at these fighters in a truly objective way, possibly because of UFC bias?

I'm not usually a fan of MMA math, but ok let's play!

Max Holloway:
Max Holloway has a split decision over Leonard Garcia, now Garcia is a fun fighter but he's 18-11 (6-9 since 2009) and his most notable wins were split decisions over Nam Phan and Korean Zombie (KZ later avenged this loss), Leonard Garcia whilst a good regional level fighter who puts on exciting fights has never really looked like a fighter who would be able to go to that next level - he lost 5 consecutive UFC fights before finally being cut.

Max Holloway has a 3rd round submission over Andre Fili, like you i believe Fili has potential to do some decent things in MMA however to this point he doesn't really have any notable wins, so it's hard to gauge truly where he is at at this point, for us to claim he is anything more than UFC fodder could be hasty.

I think as of right now, it would be hard to say Max Holloway is significantly better than Ricky Rainey.

Marcus Brimage:
Similarly Brimage has a couple of decent wins over decent opponents; decisions over Hettes and Maximo Blanco (split), Hettes has a win over Nam Phan (decision).

For me to say that the difference in quality between Max Holloway, Marcus Brimage and Ricky Rainey is negligable - really isn't laughable, it's the logical conclusion a sensible person would come to when you review their records and the records of their opponents.

Cheers.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

What we can conclude is that striking wise, Page by virtue of looking light years better than anyone he's fought, is at the very least, again in striking terms, much much better than the cans he's crushed. The only problem is that it means he can be placed somewhere between UFC reject, to top 10 fighter, which isn't helpful. So basically let's just see what happens


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

gazh said:


> I think you're not able to look at these fighters in a truly objective way, possibly because of UFC bias?
> 
> I'm not usually a fan of MMA math, but ok let's play!
> 
> ...


Fair enough, we'll have to agree to disagree. But from not only looking at the competition, but watching them fight, I'd say the guys Conor has beaten are far better, but that's objective I guess.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think he is real and until he faces some real strong grapplers he will likely be able to continue to do what he does 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You have to imagine that he spends every single second in the gym grappling.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

I think with a little more training he can be a serious threat to everyone in ww division.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You have to imagine that he spends every single second in the gym grappling.


From a recent interview he said he enjoys being a student again [in grappling] so you're right.


----------

